# which type of chimney?  double or triple wall?



## cstrail (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Just went yesterday and bought me a Woodstock Fireview woodstove.  It came with 3 sections of Ameritec 6" triple wall chimney but that is not enough for my install.  I have a steep pitch roof so I am going to need more chimney to get good draft and clearance above.  Anyway, is triple or double wall better?  I can buy all new double wall chimney from the local hardware store for about the same price as the extra pieces of ameritec chimney that I need to order.  Also, if I do use the stuff from the local hardware store, will it interchange with the double wall black stovepipe that I have.  It is ameritec brand also.  Hope I gave enough info.  Thanks,


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 7, 2007)

Uhm, I hope you are talking about different sorts of chimney.

As soon as you leave the room where the stove is, you need to change to what is known as "CLASS A" chimney.  This is a highly insulated chimney with a stainless interior, multiple walls, usually highy insulated.  The exterior can be either galvanized or stainless, with the usual reccomendation to use the stainless exterior on weather exposed pipe, and the galvanized exterior in chases and attics where it doesn't show and you can save a few bucks.  The stuff is NOT CHEAP!  However it is what code requires from the time you leave the stove room to the end of the chimney run.  (unless you are going into a masonry chimney where there are different rules)

Each manufacturer / model line has it's own hardware, and sections of pipe from different brands / models does NOT normaly interconnect.

Usually there is a support box that the Class A pipe sits on, and sometimes hangs from, and passtrhough adapter boxes at each floor/ceiling point and the roof.  You can go all the way to the stove with Class A, but many people don't in order to save money and because they want a narrower profile pipe, so from the stove to the transition box at the ceiling of the stove room you would use either single or double wall CONNECTOR Pipe.

With this in mind, would you be able to ask the question a bit more clearly?

Gooserider


----------



## cstrail (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, let me be a little more clear.  I bought this stove used and it came with the following:

2 - 6" X  36" Class A Stainless Triple Wall Chimney
1 - 6" X  24" Class A Stainless Triple Wall Chimney
1 - Support Box
1 - Support Box connecter or transtion sleeve?? (goes in the hole of the support box to go from connector to chimney)
2 - 36" Black Double wall "stovepipe" or "connector pipe"
1-  90 degree Black Double wall elbow

I know I still need to buy a boot, storm collar, and rain cap for the chimney.

I have a roof that is 10/12 pitch, so I am going to need more "chimney" than what this used stove came with.  It is all Ameritec brand, even the double wall connector pipe.  I can order the pieces I need and have them shipped,  but by the time I order the few extra pieces it will cost me more than going with all new stainless DOUBLE WALL class A Chimney from the local hardware store.  I thought I read somewhere that creosote builds up faster in triple wall because it is cooler from being so insulated.  So my questions are:

1)  Is there an advantage to  ordering the triple wall to finish what I already have or should I just buy all Double Wall Class A Chimney?  
2)  If I do go with the Double Wall chimney all new, will the support box and transition sleeve that I currently have connect to it or will those need changed out too?

Hope this clears up a little bit.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 7, 2007)

The Duavent tripple wall class A is insulation packed and air cooled, I assume the stuff you have is similar. Supposedly it is better than just plain old insulation packed Class A.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Oct 7, 2007)

Cstrail, first off welcome aboard.  

I can't see how ordering a few pieces pipe to match the existing brand could be MORE expensive than buying all new.  Either the hardware store is selling junk or you live on the north pole and hence shipping costs are outrageous.  The first thing I would consider would be the condition of the existing chimney that came with your stove.  Is it all in good shape?  Is it clean?  If so reach your arm into the pipe up to your arm pit and drag your fingers along the inside... if you feel any waviness or ripples in the metal there may have been a chimney fire in there.  As long as the chimney is in good shape my vote would be to do some shopping around... I'd bet you can get the pieces you need for less money than replacing the entire set-up.

Don't try and mix and match here between different brands.  As Goose suggested, they are usually not adaptable... remember that safety is your primary concern.

Do you have any pictures?

-Kevin


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I have been reading here most hardware stores still have chimney pipe stock from last year. Since the prices keep going up not only do they have last years price but they are probably also trying to get rid of their extra stock. I can believe a while new chimney from the hardware store would be the same price as a few new pieces of high quality triple wall from a stove dealer.


----------



## JayD (Oct 7, 2007)

My Father  gave me his old ELM stove Good stove for what I want and airtight,  I can still get parts. But I needed more metelbestous {spelling} pipe  Did a search and found {class A} like I needed His stainless pipe was in great shape cost me $100.00 too, add my extra pipe for my 10/12 pitch,  Jay  http://www.vermontironstove.com/parts.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2007)

wood said:
			
		

> My Father  gave me his old ELM stove Good stove for what I want and airtight,  I can still get parts. But I needed more metelbestous {spelling} pipe  Did a search and found {class A} like I needed His stainless pipe was in great shape cost me $100.00 too, add my extra pipe for my 10/12 pitch,  Jay  http://www.vermontironstove.com/parts.html



If you ever break the glass, it is a Pyrex pie plate.


----------



## cstrail (Oct 7, 2007)

the chimney I can get from our hardware store is made by supervent and is double wall stainless steel Class A chimney.  To do the whole system, connector pipe all the way up to the rain cap per their instructions would cost me 370.00 dollars.  To add what I need to get the right height I would need to add 2 3' pieces of chimney, plust I still need a roof flashing boot, rain cap, and storm collar.  By the time I buy all these and get them shipped, will cost me right around 350.00 dollars.  This is why I was asking about the double wall from the hardware store.   It is supervent double wall with lifetime warranty.  Or I can buy the other pieces, but I don't know which is better.  Double or Triple wall.  I had heard that triple wall causes too much creosote because it does not burn as hot.  Either way I go it will be done to code and safely, just don't know which is better and why.


----------



## cstrail (Oct 7, 2007)

Also, someone asked me to post pics, here is a pic of everything I bought.  As you can see I still need the boot, rain cap, storm collar, and more sections of the stainless.  The black pipe is also double wall.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome fellow Fireview Owner,
I don't know much about class A chimney, but I recommend calling Woodstock and telling them what you have and what you want to do. They should have all the answers and I think they sell class A pipe.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 7, 2007)

Assuming both types of Class A are equally reasonable quality, which it sounds like is the case, there isn't any real reason to prefer one or the other from a performance standpoint.  The Fireview is a clean burning stove, so creosote shouldn't be a problem if you run the stove right, but you will still need to do an anual cleaning - under those conditions any minor differences in performance won't matter.

If you are accurate on getting the complete new setup for about the same as the added peices for your existing parts, then one option that might work out cheapest overall for you is to get the brand new setup, and e-bay / craigslist off the Ameritech stuff.  That way you end up with a brand new setup of all matching parts for negligible costs - sounds like a winner to me!  :coolsmile: 

Gooserider


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2007)

I think you should be able to get matching chimney and perhaps save a bundle if you have over 1/2 the chimney you need. If you don't. then perhaps shopping for new would be best. As it is, you can simply call or email Ameritech and ask if they can match it up based on your pic and dimensions.

This would have nothing to do with the Woodstock, as this pipe was probably not purchased there. You simply need a class A chimney of some sort which you can certainly find locally. As far as double or triple, they all make the grade - so again, it is only a question of whether you can match up with existing manufacturer (must be same model and type - nothing else will do) or have to start from scratch.


----------



## mikeh (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Cstrail.  Welcome to the Woodstock Family but PLEASE do me a favor and carefully get those legs bolted back on to the stove ASAP. Bolting the legs to the corner tie rods keep the stove together. If you move the stove around a lot while the legs are off, the stove can come apart. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## Corie (Oct 8, 2007)

Wait a second, isn't West Lebanon, NH the location of Woodstock Soapstone!?  Do we have a new manufacturer on board???


----------



## n6crv (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, I just installed 12'  Supervent 6" 3' sections. Got them at Lowes and they were $57.00 each. I also got the deluxe rain cap $37.00 and the support kit. It all went together easy. The adapter  to the stove pipe in nice as it lets the stove pipe slide over it. that way you can take the stove pipe apart to clean the chimney from the bottom. Good luck and what ever way you go.
Don


----------



## Metal (Oct 8, 2007)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> The Duavent tripple wall class A is insulation packed and air cooled, I assume the stuff you have is similar. Supposedly it is better than just plain old insulation packed Class A.



If by better you mean cheaper, then yes.  Air is cheaper then insulation but is not a more efficient insulator.  Packed insulation is lower quality then wrapped because it can settle, leaving hot spots with no insulation (and the ends are usually sealed, so you won't have any way of knowing).


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 8, 2007)

The Simpson tripple wall (DuraPlus) I think it states it is "wrapped" insulation. It has insulation AND an air space, it is not cheaper than the simpson double wall (DuraTech).

http://www.duravent.com/?page=1.php


----------

